# Crashes on VMware ESXi



## Deever (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi folks!

I'm experiencing crashes of some FreeBSD ESXi guests, while, interestingly not of all of them. The differences of those crashing are:
- Bigger virtual disks.
- Tending more network and disk I/O.
OS version is 10.1, but same problems also exists on 9.3 guests.

This is the kernel backtrace:

```
kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
kernel: fault virtual address  = 0xfffffe080c745ff8
kernel: fault code  = supervisor read data, page not present
kernel: instruction pointer  = 0x20:0xffffffff81a47a6c
kernel: stack pointer  = 0x28:0xfffffe07c1958880
kernel: frame pointer  = 0x28:0xfffffe07c19588d0
kernel: code segment  = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
kernel: processor eflags  = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
kernel: current process  = 12 (swi4: clock)
kernel: trap number  = 12
kernel: panic: page fault
kernel: cpuid = 0
kernel: KDB: stack backtrace:
kernel: #0 0xffffffff80963000 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
kernel: #1 0xffffffff80928125 at panic+0x155
kernel: #2 0xffffffff80d24f0f at trap_fatal+0x38f
kernel: #3 0xffffffff80d25228 at trap_pfault+0x308
kernel: #4 0xffffffff80d2488a at trap+0x47a
kernel: #5 0xffffffff80d0a772 at calltrap+0x8
kernel: #6 0xffffffff81a47554 at vmmemctl_poll+0x14
kernel: #7 0xffffffff8093d557 at softclock_call_cc+0x177
kernel: #8 0xffffffff8093d994 at softclock+0x94
kernel: #9 0xffffffff808faf4b at intr_event_execute_handlers+0xab
kernel: #10 0xffffffff808fb396 at ithread_loop+0x96
kernel: #11 0xffffffff808f8b6a at fork_exit+0x9a
kernel: #12 0xffffffff80d0acae at fork_trampoline+0xe
kernel: Uptime: 3d12h1m12s
```
Any hints?

Greetings,
/dev


----------



## mav@ (Mar 27, 2015)

There is no mentioned function vmmemctl_poll() in FreeBSD 10.1. I guess it may be from vmware tools installed.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 28, 2015)

mav@ said:


> There is no mentioned function vmmemctl_poll() in FreeBSD 10.1. I guess it may be from vmware tools installed.


Looks like it: https://github.com/vmware/open-vm-tools/blob/master/open-vm-tools/modules/freebsd/vmmemctl/os.c

There's some discussion of a similar panic from a few years ago here.


----------

